# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Pijnlijk tandvlees...

## Nikky278

Heyhey,

ik heb even een vraagje. Ik heb een paar dagen last gehad van erg gezwollen, pijnlijk tandvlees. Bij het poetsen of als ik iets hards at, begon het te bloeden.
Op dit moment is de zwelling minder en bloedt het niet meer zo erg, maar een paar weken geleden heb ik dit ook gehad en ik ben bang dat het weer erger zou kunnen worden of later weer terug zou kunnen komen. 
Kan dit iets te maken hebben met verkoudheid? En wat kan ik hier tegen doen?

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Sanne&Daan

hoi nikky, ik weet niet goed wat je er aan kan doen, maar ik heb ook al heel me leven gevoelig tandvlees snel bloeden enzo, ik poets 2 keer per dag en probeer ook 2 keer per dag te spoelen met mondwater..
het helpt wel iets..
maar misschien toch even aan je tandarts vragen wat je er aan kan doen..
suc6 verder groetjes sanne

----------


## Agnes574

Dit kan een duidelijk teken zijn van een verminderde weerstand...dus het kan idd komen door een verkoudheid,stress,oververmoeidheid etc!
Wat je ertegen kunt doen? Je weerstand terug opbouwen!! Rust nemen en goed uitzieken en een Vitaminensupplement bijpakken ofzo..

Sterkte meissie!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Nikky278

Ben ik weer...

Mijn verkoudheid is een heel eind over, af en toe nog een beetje snotteren, maar dat is alles. Ook heb ik de laatste tijd veel fruit gegeten en ben ik zo veel mogelijk op tijd naar bed gegaan. Heel even leek het de goede kant op te gaan met mijn tandvlees, maar nu bloed het weer meerdere malen per dag. De zwelling is wel zo goed als weg, op twee plaatsen is het nog wat dik, maar het is wel weer net zo pijnlijk (als niet pijnlijker) en bloedt erg snel. Niet meer alleen als ik mijn tanden poets of als ik iets hards eet (wat erg lastig is door de pijn, een appel lukt echt niet), maar het bloedt nu ook spontaan...

Volgens de huisarts is het niet ontstoken, maar wat kan het dan zijn? Aangezien de extra vitaminen en rust dus weinig uitgehaald hebben... Of duurt het langer voor ik daar resultaat van kan verwachten?

Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik had zelf ook last van bloedend tandvlees, kwam door verkeerde tandpasta en tandenborstel waardoor tandvlees kapot ging.
Op advies van mijn vorige tandarts ging ik tandenborstels soft/zacht gebruiken ipv medium, daarnaast raadde hij me colgate caries protect enf sensodyne sensitive aan en ik moest elke dag met een tandenstoker tussen mijn tanden stoken.
Sindsdien gaat het goed  :Smile: 
Oorzaken voor bloedend tandvlees kunnen zijn een ontsteking, gevoeligheid, tekort aan vitaminen, roken, drankgebruik, verkeerde mondverzorging (verkeerde tandenborstel, verkeerde tandpasta, niet flossen/tandenstoken).

----------


## sietske763

hier de oplossing,
had ook slecht doorbloedt tandvlees en pijn en bloed bij poetsen enzelfs een aantal loszittende tanden.
ik ben Q10 gaan slikken en tandarts wist een half jaar later niet wat ie zag, gezond en niet bloedend tandvlees en de loszittende tanden zaten ook weer vast!
je ziet het verschil...
tandarts zei dat hij wel wat vaker iets positiefs hoorde over Q10 en tandvlees.
Q10 is niet goedkoop en je moet de 100mg versie nemen, maar het is ook nog eens goed voor je huid.

----------

